# Classics:3 Engel für Charlie:Folg. 22-25/C. Ladd, J. Smith,K. Jackson,J. Landers 75x



## Spezi30 (8 März 2007)

So, wenn das ankommt, gibt es die vorhergehenden Folgen noch nach und nach nach. Aber erstmal dieser Post, hatte da in der einen Folge einen geilen Dialog zwischen den Engeln entdeckt, den _musste _ich hier einfach bringen:

(aus der Episode "Kies und Diamanten")

(Kelly soll den Platz einer Sängerin einnehmen)
Sabrina: „Wie ist denn dein Stimmumfang Kelly?“
Kelly: „Sehr beschränkt!“
Kris: „Ich weiß, auf das richtige Outfit kommt es doch an!Es besteht eine Wechselwirkung zwischen Busen und Männerohr...“ 
Sabrina: „Was du nicht sagst – die Theorie ist mir neu...“
Kelly: „Ja, mir auch...“
Kris: „Je tiefer der Ausschnitt, desto geneigter das männliche Ohr...“:3drofl: 
Kelly: Ohhh Kris, das ist aber ein wenig ordinär...!“
Sabrina: „Kris neigt ein wenig dazu...“

Auch sehr schön: Bei einer getürkten Auktion hat Bosley im Eifer des Gefechts Charlies teure Jadesammlung versteigert. Als er merkt was er gemacht hat, jammert er: "Jetzt lässt Charlie mich sicher nicht mal mehr Bleistifte anspitzen..." Einfach herrlich  


*Cheryl Ladd​*














*Kate Jackson​*











*
Jaclyn Smith​*
(die letzte Pose finde ich klasse, die pure Verführung irgendwie ;-):drip: 
















*Folge 22: Puppen und Kanonen​*



































*Folge 23: Engel der Nacht​*
























































*
Folge 24: Der Dieb, der Mörder und die Juwelen​*


























*Folge 25: Kies und Diamten​*
Gaststar:_ Judy Landers_ als "Chicken-Frau"


----------



## rise (8 März 2007)

Nicht schlecht Herr .......  

Bild-Klassiker gefallen mir immer sehr gut......obwohl i die Serie nie gesehen habe wie ich zugeben muss!Aber das kann ja noch kommen..bin halt ein bissl zu "jung" dafür

Danke dir für die charlies!:thumbup:


----------



## AMUN (8 März 2007)

rise schrieb:


> ......obwohl i die Serie nie gesehen habe wie ich zugeben muss!




3 Engel für Charlie nie gesehen??? Mano ich dachte die hat jeder geschaut so wie Dallas usw. das ist ja wie „ich kenne die Simpsons nicht“ Das solltest du aber mal nachholen den die drei waren mal ganz süß und zu der zeit der Hit im TV 


Und danke an den Themenerstheller... klasse Klassiker


----------



## Spezi30 (8 März 2007)

Drei Engel f. Charlie läuft derzeit auf "Das Vierte", und zwar sind die gerade mit der dritten Staffel angefangen. Da sind die drei noch dabei. Zudem kommen demnächst auch die ersten Highlight-Folgen, wo die Engel unter Beschuss geraten und ähnliches. Ich warte ja schon auf "Ein Engel in Gefahr". Leider gibt es offensichtlich bisher erst die ersten beiden Staffeln auf DVD. Und schön, dass euch mein post gefällt. Ich finde, die drei hatten dreimal soviel Sex-Appeal und Charme wie Diaz und Co. Nichts gegen Cameron Diaz, aber dieses überdrehte Computerspiel (vor allem beim zweiten Teil) ist ja nicht wirklich was Berauschendes gewesen. Und Demi "Plastic" Moore fand ich ziemlich lahm.


----------



## frodolein (16 März 2007)

super pics vielen dank


----------



## chewie (27 Mai 2007)

nicht schlecht, gefällz mir!

dankeschön


----------



## Geo01 (30 Mai 2007)

Klasse Arbeit 

Danke für die Reise in die vergangenheit


----------



## micha03r (6 Juli 2007)

Das waren ganz heiße Frauen,ich erinnere mich noch an sie,danke


----------



## odu (2 Feb. 2013)

die schärfste ist für mich Cheryl Ladd


----------

